# Hibernate Zugriff



## Gast (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo, folgende Aufgabe ist zu lösen:

Klasse A hat ein Set<String> S als Attribut. Jetzt suche ich zu einem gegebenen String X alle Objekte der Klasse A, bei denen X in A.S enthalten ist.

Das ganze möglichst mit Hibernate Criteria und Restrictions. Wie gehts?

Danke für Eure Hilfe, und sorry, falls die Frage zu einfach ist - bin was Hibernate angeht ziemlicher Anfänger...


----------



## HoaX (14. Jun 2007)

from A where s like "%X%"

das ganze in eine criteria zu packen solltest du wohl noch selbst hin bekommen


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2007)

bei einem Set wohl nicht ganz so leicht,

meine mich an eine Syntax
"from A where : x in elements(S)" 
zu erinnern..


----------



## Guest (15. Jun 2007)

> from A where : x in elements(S)



funktioniert, danke. Aber geht das nicht mit Criteria's ?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jun 2007)

eher was für ein Hibernate-Forum?

nach grober google-Suche dort vielleicht ein ähnliches Thema (ohne Lösung)
http://forum.hibernate.org/viewtopic.php?t=943792


----------



## Gast (15. Jun 2007)

Okay, also wie ich diesen beiden Links entnehme, gibt es (noch?) keine andere Lösung.

http://opensource.atlassian.com/projects/hibernate/browse/HHH-869

http://opensource.atlassian.com/projects/hibernate/browse/ANN-122

Thema ist damit erstmal erledigt.


----------

